# An Post Saving Bonds?



## oldtimer (27 Feb 2009)

Should An Post Saving Bonds be included in Best Buys? They are State guaranteed, DIRT free and offer 10% if left for the full three year term. Say €1,000 is invested. After one year it earns 2.2% tax free, so it is worth €1022, after two years it earns 5.2% tax free, so it is worth €1052, after three years it earns 10% tax free, so it is worth €1100. Money can be withdrawn anytime but important to note interest is added annually, not daily. Therefore, for example, if withdrawn within first year no interest is paid. I think it is the best three year term at the moment when the DIRT free status is taken into account.


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Mar 2009)

Added - An Post 3 year fixed rate of 3.23% ( equivalent to 4.19% AER as it isn't subject to DIRT)

An Post have the best 3 & 5 year rates.


----------



## Bessa (26 Apr 2009)

Can someone clarify for me if a husband can have 120k, and his wife can have 120k, and that jointly they can have 120k at the same time  invested in An post savings bonds. They look like a very good option at the moment.


----------



## noel 2006 (27 Apr 2009)

Suggest also that An Post's deposit account plus be included in the other lump sum deposit rates.  This pays 3 % with 30 days notice.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Apr 2009)

Bessa - you have 2 options. Your wife and yourself can have individual accounts of up to €120,000 each. Alternatively ye can have a joint account of up to €240,000. 
Noel 2006 - The disadvantage of the Deposit Account Plus is the interest is subject to DIRT @ 25%, so at 3% actual money into your pocket is 2.25%.


----------



## noel 2006 (27 Apr 2009)

Old timer - what you say re deposit account plus is true, but it is still a relatively attractive offering for a lump sum deposit, available at short notice. It has the benefit of no complicated conditions and is easy to access via post offices.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Apr 2009)

Agreed - was just clarifying it didn't have the DIRT free status like Saving Bonds and Saving Certs. Another advantage of Deposit Account Plus is there is no limit on the amount one can deposit.


----------

